# Window Pane Replacement Questions



## BrotherJohn (Apr 13, 2008)

I am a renter,not a home owner. My landlord is elderly and when something needs to be repaired he usually hires a particular "handyman" who usually ends up making matters worse and very expensive so I usually try and fix things myself.
The house is probably close to 100 yrs old and I can't say whether the windows are the originals or not but they are old.They are segmented into 6 sections on the top and six on the bottom.
Anyway getting to the problem I have, the other day I accidentally broke the top corner pane in one of the windows. I took all the glass out and cleaned out the old putty. I have all the supplies I need and I am pretty confident that it won't be a problem,except for one snag.
When it broke the piece of frame that segmented the broken section from the one below it also broke. It broke in 3 pieces and they are not in any condition to go back up, the piece needs to be replaced. The question I have is can I buy this piece ready made or do I have to make it myself,cutting the grooves in it for the glass to fit into and cutting the pegs on the end that go into the frame? I have very limited tools. Basically I have screwdrivers, a drill, a hacksaw,pliers/wrenches and a hammer. Thats it, so if I have to make the piece from scratch I don't know if I will be able to without going out and buying tools. Does that specific piece of the frame have a specific name?
Anyway thats my problem/question,thanks for the help.


----------



## BrotherJohn (Apr 13, 2008)

Also any tips in general you may have for when I replace the glass would be appreciated, this is my first time doing this.


----------



## guyod (Apr 13, 2008)

i would take the window to a glass shop and let them fix it. 

If you want to do it yourself with your tools i would replace the 2 seperate sections with one piece of glass. then glue the the most simular piece of trim you can find right to the window. 

i just burned 2 dozen windows  like that. i didnt think they were still of any use i guess i was wrong


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 13, 2008)

Someone quick!
If you've ever done a repair like this in fiberglass, Now is the time to share your experience!
I know this can be done in fiberglass, seen it, but never done it. Check at the big box stores, they have a polyester wood repair kit that may be enough to do what you need done. Matching the wood and reassembling would be a challenge to any woodworker because those windows are built around the muntins. Muntins = the grid. Polyester resin, matte reinforcement and patience, Lots of sanding and shaping.. I believe a homeowner would have an easier time doing this than trying to make a replacement part from wood.
Personally, I'd build a mold the same shape as the outside of the window, just the depth and width of the divider between the glass, fold wax paper into it and shape the contours by hand to match closely, then when it sets, sand it and cut it to shape..
Anyone else?


----------



## handyguys (Apr 14, 2008)

Muntins, muttons, mullions have heard it called all three. I have done hundreds of windows and a lot of woodworking. In fact I did a podcast dedicated to the repair of this type of window and also covered modern windows. We did no, unfortunately go into repair of the muttons. 

The three approaches I would consider, in order of first to last.

1) If the wood is solid, and you have all the pieces, I would just use some Titebond III woodworkers wood glue and try and glue the pieces back together. 

2) Use parts from a salvage or discarded window. If you come through PA I'll be glad to give you the window I used when doing my demo of how to glaze, you might be able to salvage parts from it.

3.a) build new parts. You do not have the tools to build this part. Not olnly would the tools to do it properly set you back a huge penny you would need a workshop to contain them all. Off the top of my head - Router in table, table saw. OK, I could build it with those two tools and the correct router bits. 

3.b) You could maybe find a well qualified woodworker, give him/her the broken piece and ask for a price to duplicate the piece in the appropriate length. If going to that trouble I would also have him/her install the wood into the frame. 

My show on doing window repairs is at 
http://www.handyguyspodcast.com/32/episode-7-broken-glass

Good luck


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm thinkin here...what about some "Gorilla glue". Urethane glue which I know it will stick to the glass surface as well as hold the wood together. The stuff sticks to everything, just look in my trailer at the gob of broken stuff stuck in a broken bottle of gorilla glue. 
Worth a try.


----------

